# Mazzer alert!



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't get there right now but someone local or otherwise should grab it fast!!! Looks immaculate from pics.

http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-kitchen-appliances/commercial-mazzer-luigi-coffee-grinder/1108268499


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Messaged.. Don't know if they'll post or not.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't ask them to post, ask if you can arrange a courier to collect...makes it sound less hassle for them.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Good luck bud!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll remessage them in the morning.. Always a gamble I guess.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Don't ask them to post, ask if you can arrange a courier to collect...*makes it sound less hassle for them*.


Tee Hee.... Yep it *sounds* like less hassle!!!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yours Drewster? Lol


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yours Drewster? Lol


No mate

Just experience of selling stuff when buyer says "Could I arrange a courier....................."

The all you need to do is:

Pack it (which tbf you would have to do if posting)

Try to negotiate/arrange 3rd hand a "convenient" pick up...

ie

You say to buyer - "Between 8:45 and 9:15 on Tuesday"

Buyer says "I'll check"

Courier says "Sometime between 7am and 3pm.... on Wednesday"...

Buyer says "Yep thats OK"

Buyer says to you "They can do 9am on Wednesday"

You wait in Wednesday morning.......

Meanwhile Courier leaves ansafone for Buyer at 9am (once buyer gone to work): "We can't make this morning... it might be later this afternoon"

You continue to wait.......

Courier leaves 2nd ansafone "We can't make today..... Friday between 11am and 5pm..."

etc

etc

There are very good reasons why lots of eBay sales have "No couriers"...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh :s never experienced any of that.

Well on a positive note hope it goes cool and you get it Rhys........


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I won't get it, got a text off the seller to say someone is going round today to look at it and buy it. If not he's letting me know. I'd happily drive down tomorrow otherwise (..going by what couriers did to my present grinder).


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Shame mate still, they may not yet....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Shame mate still, they may not yet....


If they don't for that price there must be something seriously wrong with it. No messages as yet so it'll have gone.

If someone comes on here saying they've just bought it I won't be talking to them..


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

There is a major for £250 as well if anyone is close http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-kitchen-appliances/mazzer-luigi-major-auto-grinder/1108454897


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

There's one here sitting at £100 opening bid:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Major-Automatic-Coffee-Grinder-black-commercial-/151639755653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234e6f0b85

Another Major listed simply as a 'coffee grinder' at BIN £450 but will entertain offers:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Coffee-Machine-/221734406155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a066880b


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Obnic said:


> There's one here sitting at £100 opening bid:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Major-Automatic-Coffee-Grinder-black-commercial-/151639755653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234e6f0b85


I was watching a well used one with a missing foot and plenty of marks on it (SJ) going for £50 with under a day left. When it finished it went for £220!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I was watching a well used one with a missing foot and plenty of marks on it (SJ) going for £50 with under a day left. When it finished it went for £220!


Yeah think I saw that one, looking daily (several times daily) but its coming down to patience is a virtue territory at the moment! Oh and the how much your willing to part with/oh I want that bargain......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Obnic said:


> Another Major listed simply as a 'coffee grinder' at BIN £450 but will entertain offers:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Coffee-Machine-/221734406155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a066880b


But don't forget: "Do to the Wight of this machine its collection only"


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rhys said:


> I was watching a well used one with a missing foot and plenty of marks on it (SJ) going for £50 with under a day left. When it finished it went for £220!


All big bids in last 20 seconds - as usual.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yeah think I saw that one, looking daily (several times daily) but its coming down to patience is a virtue territory at the moment! Oh and the how much your willing to part with/oh I want that bargain......


Type in mxpc into ebay - they look OK...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jonc said:


> All big bids in last 20 seconds - as usual.


So true, so very true. I play a different game of put in a bid and leave it. If it goes above that price I don't/didn't really want it that much.....I imagine many get dragged into a price bidding war not wanting to give it up and end up paying more than they intended, sometimes more than the item is worth!

Some people think eBay is the greatest thing ever but you can find better online or even walking down the high street at times.

There is a skill to finding the bargains on eBay and the badly or poorly described items is always a winner if you can spot what it is from a pic..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Agreed, or being in the right place at the right time - that's how I got the Rocket - and the Mythos!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Major still at £127 with just over 2hrs to run at 1300

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Major-Automatic-Coffee-Grinder-black-commercial-/151639755653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234e6f0b85


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Major still at £127 with just over 2hrs to run at 1300
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Major-Automatic-Coffee-Grinder-black-commercial-/151639755653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234e6f0b85


Went for £238.00


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Damn that's a steal


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You think? Looked pretty well used to me.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Spend £100-150 getting it blasted and painted and you back up to the kinda price it would go for S/H in good nick on here. But its not a bad price by any means!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

But could it not have done a gazillion shots?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jonc said:


> But could it not have done a gazillion shots?


It could, but they do last a very long time. In rare cases there can be damaged bearings but you would have a good case to return it for refund if that was the case and it was sold as good working order.

An idea of how much it has been used can often be found out from the seller, and burrs can be replaced. So long as the rest of the machine is ok it should last you a lifetime at home. It's why these are so popular on the S/H market, they are just built to last.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I heard a rumour it had almost new ti burrs


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I heard a rumour it had almost new ti burrs


I heard a rumour it had a solid gold motor and a base made of £50 notes.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Then the windings will melt and the paint will flake off! You'll be left with a set of burrs that will last for eternity. ?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jonc said:


> You think? Looked pretty well used to me.


not the kind of deal I'd get involved in. It certainly looked used and abused to me. But if anything can handle it a Major can. Good look to whoever got it.

If it all goes wrong they can always sell the Ti burrs, ey Jeebsy?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jonc said:


> I heard a rumour it had a solid gold motor and a base made of £50 notes.


Damn I wish I'd put a bid in now...


----------

